
BuilderX: A Design Tool That Codes React and React Native - sanketsahu
https://builderx.io/
======
jpincheira
Congrats! This looks really great and will enable many people to shorten the
dev cycle and lower the entry barrier for many startups to create their first
app.

I coded myself a whole mobile version of our platform[1] using React Native
and know the pains! It's fantastic that you could automate this and make it a
SaaS company.

[1] [https://standups.io](https://standups.io)

------
noway421
That's amazing! So great to see react native developing into more and more
advanced ecosystem with such awesome tools out there!

------
tango12
Congrats on the launch! Would love to hear how this compares to other tools in
the ecosystem :)

~~~
sanketsahu
Other tools like? This is a different type of tool which writes React / React
Native code. Which tool would you like to compare with?

~~~
verdverm
Alva (meetalva.io) is one, there are many

